# Gel or wet cell



## Guzel (May 21, 2017)

I am replacing a wet cell battery. A friend recommended going for gel this time. Since they are strong and last longer. However, I have heard gel batteries are not better in terms of amperage handling. Confused b/w options?


----------



## TamicaCoria (Feb 22, 2018)

Guzel said:


> I am replacing a wet cell battery. A friend recommended going for gel this time. Since they are strong and last longer. However, I have heard gel batteries are not better in terms of amperage handling. Confused b/w options?


I do agree when you say gel batteries are not better in terms of amp handling than other. But they have its own advantage which may interest you. So why to discard just on one option. For example they are much better when it comes to discharge rates and Gel batteries are also slightly higher ambient operating temperatures.


----------



## Bird of Prey (Aug 24, 2016)

I have gel battery's in my car . My car runs great (til I blew my motor doing burnouts )on them . They charge good and keep there charge for long periods of time . My car is in a garage so the temp. is not that low in winter and I don't drive it , the new motors are not in yet . I try not to overcharge . And I check the battery's charge one at a time around every two months .... well , give or take .


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are having to replace your batteries don't even think about Lead!
You can get Lithium now for about the same price and its hugely better


----------



## Bird of Prey (Aug 24, 2016)

Are you gonna go with Gel like golf carts and jet push-carts for 747's do ? And if not , why ? If I had a choice to make a perfect pack , NiMH would be mine . The 82 and up Ford Ranger EV's are still creeping along . Every other day a Tesla battery takes a crap ......... Just saying .


----------

